# Never forget Pearl Harbor 80 years ago



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never forget.





































-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I always make it a point to remember to put the flag out today. One thing I noticed, when i was a kid, today was called "Pearl Harbor day" on the calander. Today?, no mention of it at all. At 48, I'm not THAT old. That's what puts me off, Pearl Harbor day on the calander wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As the years go by it amazes me at how few news cast mentions it anymore. There used to be a few movie channels that would run WWII movies non stop all day long and now it looks like just TNT has some on it. 

But I guess that as we get older and it gets further into the past it is to be expected. It was funny that on one talk show today they mentioned it today and said that it actually did happen along with all the other autocracies that happened before and during WWII.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I always make it a point to remember to put the flag out today.


HOME | PacificHistoricParks was selling actual flags they were going to fly today over the Arizona for the 80th anniversary. You could put in an order with who to attribute it too. Prices were not overly crazy... $100 for the largest flag type. Very high quality flag materials as well.

I came very close to getting one myself. It would be neat to fly a flag on Pearl Harbor day that actually flew over the Arizona.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that when I was there way back in 1985 that you could purchase a flag that had been flown over the memorial at the gift shop.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pearl is one of the most solemn places I've visited. I don't know what it is but as I entered the grounds to be boated to the memorial, I had tears in my eyes and then once I arrived and stood on that sacred place, it got worse. I call it Pride, Honor, Patriotisms and a love I have for this great country I am blessed to live in. Thank you to all that gave some, and the some that gave all!!


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Manning the rails pulling into Oahu was always super special.


----------

